# شرح برامج الهندسة المدنية



## مهندس محمد سلامة (17 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
إخوتي الكرام نحاول في هذا الموضوع تجميع شرح الكثير من البرامج الهنسية ..... سأبدأ وأرجو منكم المساعدة في إكمال هذا الموضوع
ا- الأتوكاد
هو برنامج هندسي عام يمكن استخدامه من قبل المهندسيين المدنيين و مهندسي الميكانيك و الكهرباء و العمارة و غيرها من الاختصاصات الهندسية و يمكن دعم هذا البرنامج لجعله أكثر تخصصاً في مجال هندسي ما وذلك عن طريق إضافة بعض المكتبات البرمجية المختصة بهذا المجال , وهو بعتبر نظاماً مثالياً لجمبع تطبيقات الرسم الهندسي ، فكل ما يمكن رسمه يدوياً يمكن رسمه عن طريق الحاسوب . 
إذن هو نظام رسم عام يخدم جميع الاختصاصات . 
من تطبيقاته : 
- الرسم المعماري . 
- مخططات العمل والمخططات الهيكلية للإدارات . 
- الرسم الجرافيكي . 
- رسم المخططات ( المدنية ، الإلكترونية ، الميكانيكية ....) 
- رسم تطبيقات الهندسة الفضائية . 
- المخططات الطبوغرافية . 
- المنحنيات البيانية للوظائف الرياضية . 
- مخططات الإضاءة للمسارح . 
- شعارات الشركات . 
- بطاقات التهنئة . 
- بالإضافة إلى الكثير من تطبيقات الرسومات المتحركة ثنائية وثلاثية البعد
مرفق شرح برنامج أتوكاد 2000


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (17 أبريل 2006)

*2- برنامج staad*

يمتلك البرنامج قدرة على تحليل المنشأة المستوية والفراغية بمختلف خصائصها، وفق الأحمال المختلفة (استاتيكية، ديناميكية وسبق اجهاد..) بالإضافة إلى تصميم اساسات المنشأة المحددة في الدراسة، ويحتوي هذا البرنامج على مكتبة خاصة بالتصمييم (أساسات وجدران استنادية وبلاطات).

مرفق شرح لبرنامج staad وهو ملف pdf مضغوط بال winzip ثم بال winrar


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (17 أبريل 2006)

*3- msproject*

من أقوى البرامج المصممة لوضع المشاريع وربط العمليات المكونة لها ، مع إدارة للموارد البشرية و المادية ، ومن ثم يسمح هذا الرنامج بمتابعة التنفيذ و مراقبة التغييرات الناجمة على المشروع ككل من خلال التغيير في تنفيذ عملية معينة . 
وتبرز أهمية إدارة المشاريع باستخدام الحاسب أيضاً عندما نعلم إن بعض المشاريع قد يصل تعداد العمليات المكونة لها إلى ملايين العمليات .و البرنامج يمكن المستثمر من التشارك على الموارد البشرية و المادية بين عدة مشاريع و هذه الحالة العملية لكل المؤسسات التي تقوم بتنفيذ عدة مشاريع في آن واحد 
رابط كتاب دليل مبسط لاستخدام برنامج ms project

http://www.buildexonline.com/new/downloads/msproject.pdf


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (18 أبريل 2006)

*3- sap*

هو برنامج تحليل إنشائي يستخدم طريقة العناصر المحددة في التحليل وذلك في عملية التحليل على مصفوفة القساوة وفق المعادلة: 
{p} = [k].{d} + {pt} 
p : القوى الداخلية (المجهولة) في المنشأة. 
k : مصفوفة القساوة. 
d : التشوهات في المشأة. 
pt : القوى الخارجية المطبقة. 
تفترض هذه الطريقة أن سلوك المادة خطي (قانون هوك) والأنتقال صغير بالنسبة لأبعاد المنشأة. 
الميزات: 
- تستطيع دراسة من 6000 معادلة في الحالة الديناميكية و1000 معادلة ستاتيكية. 
- يحلل البرنامج أي منشأ، خطي أو مستوي أو فراغي في الهندسة المدنية والميكانيكية وبعض المسائل في الهندسة الكهربائية


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (18 أبريل 2006)

*3- تابع برنامج الsap*

تابع شرح برنامج التحليل الانشائي sap


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (18 أبريل 2006)

*4- Etabs*

يقوم بالتحليل الإنشائي والتصميم للمنشأة الطابقية المكونة من الإطارات والجدران ويمكن هذا البرنامج من دراسة حالات معقدة وعامة باستخدام عناصر الأعمدة والجوائز والشدادات والجدران. 
إن فلسفة البرامج في نمذجة المنشأة تعتمد على وحدته الأساسية الإطار، أي أن المنشأ ربما يتكون من عناصر خطية (أعمدة وشدادات) وعناصر جدارية. 
البرنامج Etabs هو قريب إلى حد ما من البرنامج SAP بحيث نصل على الإخراجات بشكل بياني أو نصي وفق ملفات الإخراج، ويعتبر هذا البرنامج مثالياً في تحصيل الأبنية الطابقية على الأحمال الشاقولية الطابقية والأحمال الأفقية من زلازل (استاتيكياً وديناميكياً) ورياح.....
رابط تحميل كتاب شرح البرنامجhttp://www.buildexonline.com/new/downloads/etabs4.pdf


----------



## zzz (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*شرح برنامج staad III*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
هذا شرح برنامج staad III و هو من اعداد الدكتور المهندس مازن الحلبي
أرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## zzz (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*تابع شرح برنامج staad III*

تابع شرح برنامج staad III


----------



## zzz (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*شرح برنامج staad pro*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته هذا شرح برنامج staad pro
أرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## Abo Fares (4 نوفمبر 2008)

أيهم البلخي قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> رجاء كتب تعليمية حول safe .etabs


 
أهلاً أخي العزيز.. 

أعتقد أن القليل من البحث في صفحات الملتقى يعطينا الكثير من الفوائد.. 

في الصفحة الأولى في الملتقى يمكنك إيجاد الموضوع التالي الذي تريد:




>>>>حمل نوطة تدريبية ممتازة في برنامجي Etabs&Safe<<<< ‏(



1 2 3) 

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مجهود فعلا جميل وكنت انتظره دائما وهو يسهل للجميع البحث وطلبي التثبيت من المشرفين وطلب اخر نرجوه من الاعضاء عدم المشاركه بالشكر في هذا الباب فقط المشاركه وطلب المساعده 
ولك مني اخي اسامه التقييم 
وسوف اشارك قريبا ببرنامج برامافيرا برنامج وشرح وافي وكافي

تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الرائع الذي يستحق الثناء وطلبي تثبيته كي يتسنى للاعضاء البحث وكذلك طلب المساعده لهذه البرامج اي ارجوا من الاعضاء تقليل مشاركات الشكر والاقتصار بالمشاركات بالبرامج وكذلك طلب الاستفسار لاي سؤال
ولك مني اخي اسامه تقييم
وسوف اساهم معك باضافه برنامج بريمافيرا شرح كامل له
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*شرح برنامج بريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم​

اقدم لكم اعزائي شرح كامل لبرنامج بريمافيرا مساهمه مع اخي اسامه
مع تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*واليك برنامج البريمافيرا*

السلام عليكم​
اليكم اعزائي الكرام البرنامج واتمنى ان تستفادوا منه 

مع تحياتي


----------



## هادي المهندس (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اسف البرنامج لم يحمل
انتظروني قريبا


----------



## أبو حسن المهندس (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلعيد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

:84: شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسام.م.ب (9 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزبل الشكر مهندس محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد القصراوى (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووررررررررررررر و جزاكم االله كل خير


----------



## بسام.م.ب (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رباح السعدي (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا المهندس ياريت p5لوكان افضل


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس سلامه ازيك ياريس
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
من فضلك مهندس محمد اذا كنت من مصر فأخبرنى عن هويتك ممكن اكون عارفك اخوك ابراهيم ناجى 
وعلى العموم انى احبك فى الله


----------



## toufik.y (1 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يا مهندس محمد سلامة بارك الله فيك على المجهودات التي تبذلها لنفع الغير
أنا أستاذ اللغة العربية لكن عندي شهادة في الرسم المعماري ولدي رغبة في تطوير معلوماتي سواء من الناحية النطرية أو من الناحية التطبيقية فبما تنصحني ؟ وكذا أريد شرح برنامج home plan oro جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## toufik.y (1 أبريل 2009)

عفوا أخي حدث خطأ مطبعي والصحيح home plan pro وليس oro


----------



## عبدالقوى (1 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وغفر لنا ولكم وللمسلمين


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## eng.atheer (5 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل المهندسين المشاركين ونسل الله لهم التوفيق .. ورجائي ان تكون هناك شروحات مفصلة ومفيدة ل3d للأوتوكاد وارجو ان تكون مبسطة....


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (5 أبريل 2009)

ايه ياسلامه ده مش عارف تفرق بين المهندس والمهندسه 
المهم ياريس ايه الشغل الجامد ده على العموم احد الصالحين يقول :
رب عمل صغير عظمته نيه ورب عمل كبير حقرته نيه
فاجتهد ان تكون نيتك لله خالصة لوجهه الكريم
ابراهيم ناجى
صاحبك ونسيبك


----------



## سلمى عبدالعزيز (26 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع وأنا حملت شرح الsapوياريت لو عندك معلومات عن السجل للمهندس المدنى تقولها وكمان إزاى نفرد الحديد من لوحة إنشائيه لمبنى


----------



## hassanaki (26 مايو 2009)

thank you toooooooooooooooooooo muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا على مرورهم وردهم


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه الشروحات لكن هل لديك شرح عن برنامج البريميفيرا لاني بأمس الحاجه له


----------



## mdsayed (2 أغسطس 2009)

*رائع جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك*​


----------



## أقار الشاطي (2 أغسطس 2009)

أنا طالب في كلية الهندسة المعمارية السنة الأولي يمكن أحتاج إلي بعض المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## moreno (2 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس مسلح (19 سبتمبر 2009)

يا ريت حد من اخوانى المهندسين يجاوب عليا 

ايه الفرق بيت برنامج staadIII و staad pro

وشكرا ................. طالب هندسه


----------



## محمد جاكو (22 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووووو وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## محمودشمس (23 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد 977 (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووووووووورر من صميم القلب


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميس ار (1 مارس 2010)

جــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الجميل والمفيد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (1 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## mohammedshaban (1 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## nezarsoumaia (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## عزت عبدالله (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خالد عبدالحسين (2 مارس 2011)

شششكرا اخ محمد على المجهود ويفيد كل اللذين يحبون دراسة الاوتكاد


----------



## esas (2 مارس 2011)

انا مش فاهم شرح البرامج ممكن التبسيط شوية مع شئ من التفصيل حتي الواحد يعرف اي البرنامج ممكن يتعلموا 
والسؤال هل لالابد ان استعمل جميع هذه البرامج او ان واحد يكفي


----------



## الجلاد 2010 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## al-moshakiss (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوور على التعب اللي بذلته .....
وجزاااك الله خير ....


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا بارك الله بك وادعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## menaisami (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا إخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محروس عيد (19 يونيو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mnkamala2000 (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد السيد. (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررر جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر صالح (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

